# الذكاء الصناعي و تطبيقاته



## م المصري (21 أكتوبر 2006)

​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مقدمة عن الذكاء الاصطناعي للكمبيوتر 
1-	الذكاء الاصطناعي :
ترجع جذور البحوث الخاصة بالذكاء الاصطناعي الى الاربعينات مع انتشار الحاسبات و استخدامها و تركيز الاهتمام في بداية الخمسينات على الشبكات العصبية . و في الستينات نشاط البحث يتوجه نحو النظم المبينة على تمثيل المعرفة م الذي استمر العمل به في خلال السبعينات . و مع بداية الثمانينات و بعد اعلان المشروع الياباني في تنفي الجيل الخامس للحاسبات حدثت طفرة كبيرة ي بحوث الذكاء الاصطناعي . 
2- تعريف الذكاء الاصطناعي : 
تعد اول المحاولات في هذا المجال هو الاختيار الذي وضع فرضياته العالم الانجليزي الان تورنج الذي وصف في الثلاثينات الة خيالية يمكنها تحديد المشكلات التي يمكن حلها بواطة الالات و تستطيع كتابة الرموز و قراءتها و تعمل بمقتضاها من تلقاء نفسها. 
ابتدع تورنج اختبارا للتاكد من ذكاء الالة بحيث الاختبار عن طريق وضع الالة في حجرة مغلقة تخرج منها نهاية طرفية في ردهة و ضع انسان اخر في حجرة مغلقة اخرى يتصل هو الاخر بنهاية طرية ف نس الردهة . و يوجد انسان اخر (الحكم) في الردهة و هوالذي يتولى الاتصال بالالة و الانسان الاول و يتولى الحكم ادارة حوار مع كل من الالة و الانسان لاكتشاف اى الطرفين يتصل بالانسان دون ان يراهما ويقاس ذكاء الالة وقدرتها على التفكير 
• ولاقى اختبار تورنج الكثير من المعارضة لعل ابرزها هو تاثير الاختبار بذكاء الحكم .وان كان قد بدا يضع الاساس الذى بدات فيه ابحاث الذكاء الاصطناعي وذكاء الالة . وعد هذا الاختيار من الناحية العملية غير ممكن التحقيق . 
و بينما تشير كلمة الاصطناعي الى الالة او الحاسبات على وجه الخصوص . فانه يمكن تعريف الذكاء الاصطناعي 
بانه : ( استجابة الالة بصورة توصف بانها ذكية ) . 
• و يرى ايان ريتش ان : 
( الذكاء الاصطناعي هو ذلك العلم الذي يبحث في كيفية جعل الحاسب يؤدي الاعمال التي يؤديها البشر بطريقة اقل منهم ) . 
• و ف تعريف اخر للذكاء الاصطناعي يقدمه افرون بار وإدوارد فيجنبوم آن : 
( الذكاء الاصطناعي هو جزء من علوم الحاسب يهدف الى تصميم انظمة ذكية تعطى نفس الخصائص التي نعرفها بالذكاء في السلوك الانساني ) . 
• بينما يقدم بروس بوشانان وادوارد شورتليف تعريفهم عن الذكاء الاصطناعي بقولهم : ( انه ذلك الفرع من علوم الحاسب الذي يبحث في حل المشكلات باستخدام معالجة الرموز غير الخوارزمية ) . اذ من المعروف أن أجهزة الحاسبات تقوم بمعالجة الأرقام و تحويل كل البيانات إلى أر قام دون القدر على التعامل مع الرموز إن الصور كما أن عمارة هذه الآلات اعتمدت على الخوزميات والتى هي التسلسل المنطقي خطوة بخطوة من بداية محددة إلى نهاية محددة تمثل حل المشكلة.بينما العمليات الذهنية لدى الإنسان تعتمد على اكتساب الخبرات وتكوين رصيد الخبرة من التجربة أو على المنهج التجريبي .ووفقا لهذا التعريف فان المعارف تكون تمثيلها في صورة رمزية وتتم معالجتها بطريقة تجريبية . 

أ- تعريف آخر للذكاء الاصطناعي يقول: 
( يعمل الذكاء الاصطناعي معتمدا على مبدآ مضاهاة التشكيلات التى يمكن بواسطته وصف الأشياء والأحداث والعمليات باستخدام خواصها الكيفية وعلاقتها المنطقية والحسابية ).إذ أنة برغم أن أجهزة الحسابات اكثر دقة على تخزين المعلومات من البشر فان البشر لديهم قدرة اكبر على التعرف على العلاقات بين الأشياء. وباستخدام هذه القدرة لدى البشر يمكن فهم صورة المنظر الطبيعي وصورة الأشخاص ومكونات العالم الخارجي وفهم معانيها وعلاقات بعضها بالبعض ولو أمكن وضع هذه المقدرة في جهاز الحاسب لأصبح ذكيا . 
و برغم هذه التعريفات المعددة فلم يتم الوصول إلى تعريف حاسم للذكاء الاصطناعي . و الرأي الغالب في هذا الوقت الحاضر هو تعريف الذكاء الاصطناعي على انه دراسة الملكات العقلية للإنسان باستخدام النماذج الحسابية لإكساب الحاسب بعضا منها . 
3- مجالات الذكاء الاصطناعي : 
اتجهت أبحاث الذكاء الاصطناعي الى بناء برامج في مجالات محددة كما سبق اليه القول و من هذه المجالات : 
أ- النظم الخبيرة او نظم الخبرة . 
ب- منظومات اللغات الطبيعية . 
ج- البرمجة الآلية . 
د- ادراك الحاسب للكلام . 
ه- امكانية الرؤية في الحاسب . 
و- الات الروبوت . 
ز- اثبات النظريات. 
ح- تعلم الحاسب . 
ط- العاب الحاسب . 
ي- التطبيقات التجارية في الاعلام التعدد . 
و قد كانت احدى المشاكل الكبرى التي تواجه بناء هذا البرامج الى وقت قريب اضافة الى درجة التقيد العالية التي تمييز ها البرنامج . هو حاجتها الى سعة تخزينية عالية . كما ان هذه الرامج كانت تتولى معالجة مشاكل معدة و مبهمة ما زالت قيد البحث و التطوير . و لذلك فقد تميزت برامج الذكاء الاصطناعي بالميزات و الخصائص محددة.

6- أهمية الذكاء الاصطناعي 
مم لا شك فيه أن التقدم الكبير الذي يشهده العالم في كافة المجالات إنما يرجع بعض من الفضل فيه إلى أجهزة الحاسبات . و ربما يكون الوقت مبكرا للحديث عن فضل الحاسبات الذكية و لكن مما لا شك فيه أن الحاسبات الذكية ( أن جاز استخدام هذا التعبير ) تلعب دورا متناميا في مجالات عديدة في الوقت الراهن و ينتظر لها أن تبلغ شأوا كبيرا في الوقت القريب في مجالات منها : 
أ- المجال الهندسي من حيث القدرة على وضع و فحص خطوات التصميم و أسلوب تنفيذه . 
ب- في المجال الطبي من حيث التشخيص للحالات المرضية ووصف الدواء لهم . 
ج- في المجال العسكري من حيث اتخاذ القرارات وقت نشوب المعارك و تحليل المواقف و إعداد الخطط و الإشراف على تنفيذها . 
د- في المجال التعليمي من حيث القيام بمهام المعلم و إبداء الاستشارات في مجال التعليم . 
ه- و في المجالات الأخرى المتعددة ففي المصانع مراقبة عمليات الإنتاج ، و الإحلال محل العمال في الظروف البيئية الصعبة ، و في التجارة و الأعمال كتحليل حالة السوق والتنبؤ و دراسة الأسعار ، و غيرها من المجالات التي تقع تحت حصر . 
اتطبيقات الشبكات العصبية الصناعية 
1- الشبكة الناطقة 
تعتبر الشبكة الناطقة من اشهر التطبيقات للشبكات العصبية الاططناعية المتعددة الطبقات و التي تم تدريبها لنطق النصوص المكتوبة باللغة الانجليزية و التي تم نشرها لأول مرة عام 1987 من قبل سيجنوسكي و روزنبرج 
تتركب الشبكة من 203 عنصرا في طبقة الادخال و 80 عنصرا في الطبقة المختفية علاوة علي 26 عنصرا في طبقة المخرج بواقع عنصر لكل فونم حيث يمثل الاخير الوحدة الصوتية التي يتكون منها الحديث.
انظر شكل 13 (ملحق الرسومات )
لكي تقوم الشبكة بنطق الكلمات الانجليزية المكتوبة فلقد تم استخدام نافذة عرضها سبعة حروف بحيث تقوم الشبكة بالتعلم علي نطق الحرف الاوسط (مثل الحرف C كما هو واضح في الشكل حيث ان النطق للحرف الاوسط في النافذة يعتمد علي الحرف الذي قبله و الحرف الذي بعده و بذلك تتعلم الشبكة النطق السليم للحرف طبقا لموقعة في الكلمة مثلالحرف C المتبوع بالحرف a و الذي يتم نطقة في شكل حرف K و لقد امكن تدريب الشبكة للنطق الصحيح للكلمات الانجليزية بكفائة تساوي 90 % عند تعميم الاستخدام بمحاولة نطق كلمات من القاموس لم تتعلم عليها الشبكة قبل ذلك وصلت الكفاءة ما بين 80% و 87% و عند اضافة تشويش عشوائي تمكنت الشبكة من مقاوته بشكل كبير.
2- المخطط التسويقي لشركات الطيران 
من اهم المشاكل التسويقية التي تقابل شركات الطيران هو تخلف و عدم و صول بعض المسافرين الي ارض المطار قبل موعد الاقلاع و بذلك تطير الطائرة و بها بعض الاماكن الشاغرة و التي تعتبر من الناحية المالية خسارة علي الشركة حيث انها مقاعد بدون عائد مادي و ذلك يتطلب معرفة مسبقة لعدد المسافرين الذين يتخلفون قبل الاقلاع بوقت كاف حتي يمكن التصرف باعادة الحجز لأمكانهم بالطائرة . يتكون النظام من مرحلتين كما هو مبين في شكل الاتي ما يلي :
أ- المرحلة الاولي : الشبكة العصبية لتوقع الطلبات علي الحجز لمدة (6) شهور قادمة و التي تقوم بالتعلم وز التدريب علي قوائم حقيقية للحجز تم تسجيلها علي مدي العام الكامل مع الاخذ في الاعتبار التاريخ و الاسبوع و اليوم و الساعة و الانجازات و الاعياد و المناسبات و الثمن و ما الي ذلك ثم تقوم الشبكة المدربة بعد ذلك بأجراء توقع لطلبات الحجز لمدة 6 شهور قادمة.
ب- المرحلة الثاني : الشبكة العصبية لتوقع عدد المسافرين اللذين يتخلفوا في اخر عن السفر و ذ1لك بعد ان تتدرب الشبكة علي قوائم المتخلفين و اسباب التخلف و كيفية تم التصرف في هذة المشكلة ثم تقوم بالتوقع بعد ذلك طبقا للقيم المدخلة لقوائم الحجز . و تظل الشبكة في تحديث التعلم و التدريب لادخال المتغيرات التي تحدث في مجال الحجز و التسويق و لقد لاقت الشبكة نجاحا في التطبيق العملي بشركات الطيران. 
انظر شكل 14 ملحق الرسومات 
3- تنقية رسم القلب الكهربي من التشويش 
من المعروف انه يوجد الكثير من الضوضاء الكهربية و التشويش عند اجراء الرسم الكهربي لتسجيل نبضات القلب مما يجعل من الصعوبة التحقق الكامل من شكل النبضة الاصلية و لذلك قامت شركة الامريكية بتطوير نظام شبكة عصبية تقوم بترشيح و تنقية النبضات من التشويش و الحصول علي نبضات نظيفة . و تحتوي الشبكة علي 50 جزء من النبضة عند المدخل (نافذة زمنية) لتعطي خرجا خال من الضوضاء عند المخرج يقابل منتصف النافذة الزمنية و يعني ذلك ان الشبكة تأخذ في الاعتبار الجزء الذي يأتي قبل و الجزء الذي يأتي بعد هذا الجزء و ذلك للتأكد من تسلسل النبضة و التخلص من الضوضاء . و لقد تم استخدام 5120 نافذة قامت بمسح النبضات المسجلة لقلب حصان و استخدام عينات تبلغ 200 عينة في الثانية و تم اختيارها بدقة لتكون خالية من التشويش ثم تم تعليم و تدريب الشبكة لاستخلاص النبضات بعد اضافة الضوضاء الي المدخل و لقد فاقت هذه الشبكة عمل المرشحات الخطية المتكيفة حيث امكنها العمل اذا بلغت درجة التشويش 50% و بأستخدام نفس التقنية قامت شركة نستور بتطوير شبكة لتصنيف النبضات السلمية و اكتشاف اية نبضات غير طبيعية.
انظر شكل 15 
4- نظام النشر الالكتروني للبيانات
يتركب نظام النشر الالكتروني من شبكة محلية نوفيل مكونة من خادم للملفات و 35 عقدة للاتصال بالحاسبات الاخري و يتركب الجزء الاساسي من :
أ- ماسج ضوئي و الذي يقوم بأدخال صفحات من الجرائد و المجلات و البحوث و التقارير و ما شابه ذلك الي ذاكرة الحاسب حيث يقوم متعرف ضوئي للحروف (ocr ) بالتعرف علي الحروف و الكلمات و وضعها كدخل للشبكة العصبية و التي تقوم بالتعرف و التصنيف.
ب- و لا زالة الخطأ في الكلمات المتشابة عند القراءة من قبل الشبكة العصبية يستخدام احد برامج تحويل الكلمات الي مقاطع صوتية (فونيم) مثل خوارزم (Soundex ) الذي يوضح الفرق بين الكلمات المتشابهة مثل (jonson,Johnson,johnsen ) و يؤدي الي الاقلال من عدد المتغيرات عند المتغيرات عند المدخل للشبكة العصبية.
ج- و تتكون الشبكة العصبية كما شكل من 1440 عنصرا للأدخال و 20 عنصرا للمخرج و تستخدم لوحة الكترونية لتسريع العمليات الحسابية و تم تعليم الشبكة علي كمية من البيانات تبلغ 100 ميجا بايت و بلغ عدد مرات التعليم و التدريب 100 مرة و بلغت نسبة التعرف التصحيح 96% و تقوم الشبكة بتصنيف البيانات طبقا للنوع و المؤلف و الناشر و العنوان و التخصص و التاريخ و الملخص و غير ذلك ثم تقوم بأستخدام برامج النشر المكتبي للكتابة وو ضع المصنفات داخل نظام قاعدة البيانات من خلال الحاسبات الاخري في الشبكة المحلية. و لقد وفرت هذه الشبكة في اول شهرين من العمل 20 الف دولار و قامت بمسح 600 ميجابايت من المطبوعات التي تعادل 200 الف صفحة.
انظر شكل16نظام النشر الالكتروني 
5- الانسان الالي المحاكي للأنسان 
في الاونة الاخيرة بدأت الجامعات اليابانية متمثله في مراكز ابحاث كليات الهندسة بتطوير ابحاث الشبكات العصبية الصناعية بغرض تطوير انسان الي يحاكي الانسان في ردود الافعال و طريقة الحركة و الاستجابة للحركات المختلفة . فقد طرحت عدة شركات نماذج من اجهزة الانسان الالي و التي تميزت بمحاكاة ردود الافعال كما لو كان انسان حقيقي . 
أ-علماء روس يبتكرون كمبيوتر يفكر
قال فريق علماء روس إنهم تمكنوا من ابتكار أول عقل صناعي يستطيع أن يفكر مثل الإنسان. وأكد العلماء أنهم استخدموا خلايا عصبية من دماغ الإنسان في تصنيع الحاسب الآلي الجديد.
وقال فيتالي فالتسيف أحد أعضاء الأكاديمية الدولية لعلوم المعلومات إن العلماء الروس نجحوا في إنجاز ما فشل الآخرون في إنجازه لأنهم استخدموا نموذجا من أعصاب الدماغ، وهو ما جعلهم ينجحون فيما فشل فيه نظراؤهم الغربيون.
غير أن وكالة إنترفاكس نقلت عن فالتسيف تحذيره من احتمال حدوث مخاطر ناجمة عن هذا الابتكار إذا ما أسيء استخدامه. وأشار إلى أنه يمكن أن يصبح قوة مهددة لمستخدميه بدلا من مساعدتهم. 
وقال فالتسيف لوكالة إنترفاكس إن "هذه الآلة تحتاج إلى رعاية كتلك التي يحتاجها الطفل الوليد، ومن الأهمية البالغة لنا أن نجعل منها صديقا لا مجرما أو عدوا".
يشار إلى أن محاولات سابقة لصناعة مثل هذا الابتكار فشلت بسبب اعتمادها على خلايا من الحبل الشوكي.
ب-برنامج كمبيوتر جديد يميز بين أنماط سلوك البشر
نجح فريق بحثي في سنغافوره في وضع برنامج كمبيوتر جديد سيتمكن من تعزيز عمليات المراقبة في المستقبل. ويستطيع البرنامج التمييز بين السلوك العادي للأشخاص والسلوك المثير للريبة. 
ويمكن للبرنامج الذي طوره باحثون في جامعة نانيانغ للتكنولوجيا التفرقة بين شخص يسير ويتحدث ويتصرف بشكل طبيعي وآخر يمارس سلوكا غير عادي كالشجار مثلا. 
وقد سجل الفريق وصنف 73 خصيصة لحركة البشر مثل السرعة والاتجاه والشكل والنمط. ثم طبقت تلك الخصائص باستخدام برنامج (الشبكة العصبية) القادر على تعلم الأنماط وتذكرها، وذلك بهدف وضع برنامج جديد. 
وقال ميلور ليونغ الأستاذ المساعد في الجامعة "كل خصيصة من الخصائص وضعت في الواقع بصيغة معينة... ومن ثم فإن برنامج التعلم سيكون قادرا على تصنيف ما إذا كانت حركة ما عادية أم غريبة". وأضاف متحدثا عن البرنامج "هذا شيء جديد... لم يحاول أحد تطويره ونجحنا حتى الآن". 
وقال ليونغ إن الصور التي يغذى بها البرنامج كالصور التي تلتقطها آلات تصوير المراقبة مثلا تحلل فورا وبدقة تبلغ نسبتها 96%. 
ويمكن للبرنامج أن يصدر تحذيرا بقرع جرس إنذار عند اكتشاف حركة غير عادية مما يجعله مناسبا لعمليات المراقبة. 
وأوضح ليونغ أن تطوير الذكاء الصناعي المطلوب لإدراك الحركة البشرية المعقدة والتفرقة بينها كان تحديا كبيرا. وأشار إلى أنه من الصعب على العين البشرية أن تقدر وبدقة نوع حركة ما مثل السرعة. 
ويبحث ليونغ عن شركاء لتسويق البرنامج تجاريا. ومن المنتظر أن ينشر البحث الذي استغرق عامين ونصف العام في عدة دوريات متخصصة في العلوم والتكنولوجيا. 

ج- الإنسان الآلي يلتقي بفيزياء الكم
سيجونوفسكي هو واحد من علماء فيزياء الكم الذي وجدوا حقلا جديدا خصبا للبحث في استخدام قوانين نظرية الكم لاستكشاف أسرار المخ.
والبحث في هذا المجال يختلف بالطبع كثيرا عن الفيزياء النظرية البحتة فالهدف في الفيزياء هو إيجاد الحل الأبسط والأكثر أناقة لأشد المسائل عمقا مثل :الانفجار الأعظم ونظرية المجال الموحد أما البيولوجيا فهي تتسم بأنها أقل نظاما وأناقة وبطرقها المسدودة و يمثل المخ الناتج النهائي لطرقها الملتوية وعلى حين ترتكز الفيزياء على القوانين (العامة) فإن القانون العام الوحيد المعروف في البيولوجية هو قانون التطور برغم تعرجاته و مصادفاته و يلاحظ سيجونوفسكي (أن كثيرا من التفاصيل و القرارات التنظيمية في البيولوجية هي مصادف تاريخية ولا يمكنك أن تفترض أن الطبيعة سلكت أبسط الطرق و أقصرها لتعمل شيئا ما فبعض الخصائص هي بقايا لمرحلة سابقة من التطور أو من الممكن أن بعض الجينات التي يصادف وجودها موجهة نحو غرض آخر لقد اتبع سيجونوفسكي بتصميمه نيتوك خطا فيزيائي الكم جون هو بفيلد الذي ساهم في فتح حقل الشبكات العصبية عام 1982 مما أدى إلى موجة الاهتمام الحالية بنظرية الشبكة العصبية بعد عقود من الإهمال ويبدو جون هو بفيلد الطويل والوسيم والمتأنق – برأسه المدفون في جبل من الجداول الغامضة التي تسجل مواصفات البلورات والمعادن وأشباه الموصلات –أشبه برئيس كلية أو مدير مجلس إدارة منه بعالم في مجال فيزياء الأجسام الصلبة بدأ هو بفيلد في نهاية السبعينيات بحضور حلقات بحث حول علم الأعصاب مرتين في العام في معهد ما ساشوستس للتكنولوجيا وبعد برهة بدأ يدرك أن حقل الذكاء الاصطناعي لا يمتلك إلا قليلا من المبادىء المنظمة و أنه خليط غير متماسك من أجزاء منفصلة و لكنها مثيرة من المعرفة و بدأ يتساءل فيما إذا كانت هناك أي مبادىء عميقة وراء الذكاء الاصطناعي كما في الفيزياء ففي فيزياء الأجسام الصلبة حيث ترتبط الذرات مع بعضها البعض بشكل وثيق في بنية شبكية توجد مبادىء تنظيمية بسيطة تسلم بها نظرية الكم لقد كان هو بفيلد –على سبيل المثال – يدرس دوران الذرات في الأنظمة الشبكية في مادة الزجاج التي تتألف من مصفوفة من الذرات الدوارة وقد تتساءل عما إذا كانت مصفوفة الذرات الموجودة في الجسم الصلب بينها أوجه شبه بالخلايا العصبية في الدماغ (هل من الممكن اعتبار الخلية العصبية في الدماغ مثل ذرة في بنية شبكية ) لقد أدى هذا إلى نشره ورقة علمية شهيرة عام 1982 بعنوان (الشبكات العصبية و الأنظمة الفيزيائية الناشئة ذات القدرات الحاسوبية المجمعة ) لقد كانت هذه الفكرة فكرة ثورية حقا مثلت قفزة في المنطق أدهشت عالمي الذكاء الاصطناعي و فيزياء الكم ففي السابق اعتبرت مدرسة من الأعلى للأسفل (العقل) على أنه برنامج كمبيوتر معقد موضوع ضمن كمبيوتر ضخم ولكن هو بفيلد اقترح بأن الذكاء قد ينشأ وفقا لنظرية الكم عن ذرات من دون عقل أي برامج على الإطلاق وقد لاحظ الفيزيائي هاينز بيجلز (أن أحد الآثار الجانبية لعمل هو بفيلد هو أن العديد من النظريين الفيزيائيين الذين عملوا في مجال دوران الذرات في الأنظمة الشبكية للزجاج أصبحوا – بين عشية وضحاها – خبراء في خصائص الشبكات العصبية وقد غير بعضهم مثل هو بفيلد مجال اختصاصه ) وقد أشار هو بفيلد في ورقته الرائدة إلى أن الفكرة ليست منافية للعقل كما تبدو في الظاهر فكل ذرة في جسم صلب تدور ويمكن – على سبيل المثال – أن توجد في عدة حالات مميزة مثل الدوران للأعلى أو للأسفل وبالمثل توجد الخلية العصبية لأيضا في حالات منفصلة قد تطلق طاقة أو لاتطلق وفي كم من المادة الصلبة هناك مبدأ عام يحدد الوضع الذي يفضله النظام أي أن الذرات ترتب نفسها بحيث تكون طاقتها أدنى ما يمكن و يمكن اختزال فكرة هو بفيلد إلى ما يلي : تختزل شبكة عصبية (طاقتها) إلى الحد الأدنى كما تفعل المادة في حالتها الجامدة تماما لقد جسدت تلك الفكرة اكتشاف هو بفيلد فقبله لم يكن هناك مبدأ موحد يسمح للمرء بفهم الشبكات العصبية و لقد عثر هو بفيلد باستخدام المبادىء العامة لنظرية الكم على المبدأ الموحد للشبكات العصبية فكل الخلايا العصبية في الدماغ تعمل على نحو تقلل فيها (الطاقة) المستخدمة في الشبكة إلى حد أدنى و التعلم هو عملية التوصل إلى استخدام الطاقة الأدنى وكما يقول جيم أندرسون من جامعة براون (لقد علمنا دائما أن الشبكات العصبية تعمل ولكن هو بفيلد أوضح لماذا تعمل : لقد كان ذلك مهما حقا لأنه أعطانا الشرعية ) ونتيجة لذلك فقد انفتح عالم جديد بالكامل من البحث العلمي و أصبح الفيزيائيون جزءا من طليعة جديدة من الباحثين المختصين في بحوث الشبكات العصبية وكما التقط الرياضي البريطاني آلان تورنج المبدأ الرياضي الجوهري للآلة الحاسبة فقد اكتشف هو بفيلد أحد القوانين العامة وراء الشبكات العصبية وقد ساعد هذا بدوره على الإحياء الحالي لنظرية الشبكات العصبية ومن السهل تصور الفكرة الأساس وراء اكتشاف هو بفيلد لنأخذ علىسبيل المثال كرة تتدحرج إلى أسفل منطقة وعرة مليئة بالشقوق و الوديان والجبال وبالطبع فإن الكرة ستتدحرج إلى أحد الوديان وبعبارة أخرى فإن الكرة تبحث عن وضعية الطاقة الدنيا للجاذبية (الوادي) تصور الآن أن المنطقة الوعرة تمثل كل الحالات المحتملة للخلايا العصبية في الدماغ حيث تمثل كل نقطة في هذه المنطقة حالة معينة للأوزان في الشبكة العصبية (توجد المنطقة في مكان يحدده البعد (ن) وفي كل مرة تتدحرج فيها الكرة تتغير الأوزان في الشبكة العصبية بحيث تتدحرج الكرة نحو حالة تبذل فيها أقل طاقة و الكرة المتدحرجة تمثل هنا عملية التعلم المعقدة وعلى الرغم من أن رياضيات الشبكة العصبية يمكن أن تكون معقدة جدا فقد بين هوبفيلد أن الصورة الرياضية الأساسية ليست أصعب من كرة تتدحرج أسفل هضبة لقد تابع هو بفيلد عمله ليجدأ ن شبكاته العصبية أظهرت تصرفا غير متوقع يقلد الوظائف الفعلية للدماغ فقد اكتشف – على سبيل المثال – أن الشبكة العصبية تتصرف بالطريقة ذاتها تقريبا حتى بعد إزاحة عدد من الخلايا العصبية أي أن هندسة الوديان لم تتغير و بعبارات أخرى فإن الوديان تناظر الذكريات ومثل الذكريات الحقيقية التي تبقى في المخ حتى بعد تلف ملايين الخلايا الدماغية فإن هذه الوديان في الشبكة العصبية تكون مستقرة تماما حتى بعد أن تحطم جزئيا و بدلا من أن تكون هذه الوديان أو الذكريات مجمعة في موضع واحد في الدماغ فإنها تكون موزعة على كامل النظام لقد قدم ناتج جانبي آخر لهذا النموذج تفسيرا للأفكار المتسلطة فاذا لم تكن حذرا أحيانا في تحضير شبكة عصبية فأن واديا معينا قد يصبح كبيرا جدا بحيث يلتهم كل الوديان المجاورة وسوف تقع الكرة حتما بعد ذلك في الثقب الفارغ وهذا ما قد يحدث في حالة وجود فكرة متسلطة لكن أغرب ناتج جانبي لهذه الفكرة البسيطة والمبدعة في الوقت ذاته لم يكن متوقعا على الإطلاق فلقد وجد هوبفيلد أن شبكاته العصبية بدأت تحلم .
1- تصميم نظام يمكن الطائرة من القتال و الدفاع دون التدخل البشري 
أ- تعتمد الدراسة علي تطبيق علم الخلايا العصبية (Neural Network ) , و هو علم يندرج تحت علم الذكاء الصناعي , و تتلخص نظرية الخلايا العصبية بأنها خلايا رقمية حسابية تماثل في سلوكها و رد فعلها و نظرية تركيبها الخلايا العصبية الموجودة في جسم الإنسان, حيث يمكن لهذه الخلايا العصبية الصناعية إذا ما دربت علي أ فعال معينة و سلوك محدد إن تنفذ ما دربت عليه و كذا أن تتوقع ردود أفعال منطقيه كما لو كانت خليه عصبية حيه. 
ب- بدأ الباحثون في هذا لمجال حول العالم التوسع في تطوير نماذج أفضل للخلايا العصبية , كما توسعوا في تطبيقاتها المختلفة و مدي إمكانية ملاءمتها لهذه التطبيقات. 
ج- مع زيادة قدرة الطائرات المقاتلة في إصابة أهدافها بدقة أصبح الطيار مطالبا بقدرات اعلي لاتخاذ القرار الذي يعتمد علي التوقع السليم للمسار الهجومي و شكل المسار الدفاعي المضاد و كثيرا ما تكون أخطاء العنصر البشري حائلا دون اتخاذ القرار السليم في الوقت المناسب, وينطبق ذلك أيضا علي الطيار المدني الذي يتعرض لمشكلة ما أثناء طيرانه كهدف يتجه نحوه لذلك وجب إيجاد وسيلة تحكم تستطيع تنفيذ المسار الدفاعي المطلوب بدقة بعد عملية توقع ذاتية للمسار. تم تصميم نظام مكون من خلايا عصبيه يمكنه أن يحل محل الطيار أثناء عملية الهروب أو تفادي الهدف بحيث يقوم النظام بتوقع شكل المسار المهاجم و تحديد أفضل مسار دفاعي للطائرة تقوم ألطائره باتخاذه ذاتيا. كما يمكن تطوير النظام بحيث يمكن تحقيق عملية قتال جوي ذاتي دون تدخل بشري ز اشكال المناورات الدفاعية و الهجومية


----------



## SG-4 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

[abo ayoy]الله يعطيك العافيه وما قصرت 
ونتمنى نشوف قادمك الاجمل 
وكل عام وانت بخير وصحه وسلامه


----------

